
ATM heist clears $1 million exploiting Citigroup e-payment flaw - esolyt
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/10/atm-heist-clears-1-million-exploiting-citigroup-e-payment-flaw/
======
retrogradeorbit
No matter. Helicopter Ben can print up the shortfall for Citi.

